# 1997 Altima dies randomly. Help!



## thedrun (Feb 26, 2011)

This is frustrating the hell out of me. My 97 Altima, has a little over 100k miles, and one day, I started the car and noticed that the RPM's were jumping around 200-300 really irregularly, like jerking up and down. Shut the car down, and waited a minute and it seemed to be okay and drove off. About a mile down the the road, when I went to accelerate, the engine started doing the same thing and just stopped working. Wasnt able to get it restarted and had to get a tow. 

My mechanic got the car, and it started for her, and she was able to get it running. She replaced my battery, and reported that the distributor was leaking oil, but she said it was probably okay to drive. Picked my car up the next day and drove it well over 100 miles that day. The very next morning, it wouldnt start. Waited a little while and it started. The next day, the same problem was back, with the RPM's going nuts and then the car just stopping. But I was able to get it started every time, no problem. Then it just died again on the road the next day. 

My mechanic got the car again, and she told me it was most likely the distributor. She drilled a hole in the distributor cap, and told me to take it easy for a few days and see what is happening. Now, since she has done that, it hasnt died, but I am afraid to drive it and have it die on the freeway or something. 

Was wondering if anybody here has had the same issue. Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's not uncommon. The internal shaft seal fails causing oil to leak into the distributor and contaminate the sensor ring. Replace the distributor.


----------

